# IBS makes me fear eating



## Trekkie4Life (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi!

I have struggled with chronic cosntipation since adolesence, and it never really bothered me enough to go to a doctor except the time I got impacted 2 summers ago. This spring I developed an excessive sweating condition called Hyperhidrosis, and I want to a dermatologist for treatment. She prescribed me an anticholinergic drug called Robinul Forte (Glycopyrrolate) that is typically given to reduce excessive stomach acid or slow gut motility for IBS-D, but has the side effect of decreasing sweat production. At first I thought it was a Godsend, but then I immediately developed serious bloating/distention after eating that wouldn't go away until the next morning. I tried taking it for a month, but I had to quit becuase the side effects were too much. 5 months later, I am still experiencing severe bloating/distention after eating or even drinking. I went to a GI doctor, and she diagnosed me with IBS-C and told me that medication couldn't have caused damage to my nervous system or GI tract, and that I just had to learn how to live with the bloating/distention.

I have always loved eating food, but it's gotten to the point I eat half or even less of what I used to to limit the bloating/distention. Unfortunately I have lost a ton of weight and found no relief whatsoever from the Low FODMAP diet, nor do I suspect I have any food intolerances or sensitivities that could be contributing to it. I disagree with my GI doctor becuase the medication must have done something lasting in order for the bloating/distention to continue after the medication left my system. I have no hope of finding relief as bloating/distention is the most difficult IBS symptom to treat, and I have fallen into deep depression. Today is Thanksgiving and I honestly feel like crying becuase there will be all this delicious food that for the first time I won't be able to eat to my heart's content without experiencing severe bloating/distention and gas pain.

My parents are at their wits end with me and just tell me to work on developing stronger abdominal muscles, but I have talked to a body building competitor and she struggles with a bloated/distented belly. I am really at a loss at what to do. I tested negative for H. pylori and I don't think I fit the criteria for SIBO. Im currently a college student and I'm afraid I won't be able to go back to school next semester becuase I will be too depressed and underweight to focus on my studies. I am currently in therapy but I'm afraid it's only a matter of time before I have a mental breakdown.

Should I have a breath tests for hydrogen/methane (for SIBO) and other food intolerances? My mom wants me to have a motility test, but I don't know how much that good will due in regards to treating my symptoms. I guess I just wanted to ask if there is anyone that is dealing with something similar to my situation and if they had any advice for me?


----------



## ibfedup (Nov 9, 2014)

I have never heard of sibo, I just searched it and it sounds exactly the same as me and one symptom is IBS, perhaps you should ask your doctor for more advise and possibly tests?


----------



## elle85 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just read your post and I feel the exact same way. My symptoms started after a course of antibiotics over 5 months ago. My psychiatrist thinks I have an eating disorder because I lost so much weight and am now underweight and afraid of eating because I think it will flare up my symptoms. I have considered quitting my job because I am just too depressed (and the looks people give me!) If IBS is really stress-related then my job is surely not making it better because I suffer from social anxiety and fatigue and my job is very physical and high energy. I already had to take a few months off and am back a couple days a week. I don't want to do anything anymore because I am afraid of the stomach pain. My doctors don't understand this and keep telling me to just eat and gain weight but they don't get it. I feel sick. Strengthening your abdominals may work. I have a rock hard stomach from doing an hour of Hatha Yoga everyday and I find it relieves my symptoms for at least a little while. Until I eat again. I am also underweight and my doctors wont treat my depression because they are so obsessed with my weight and "eating disorder". I just want to eat again. I spent my birthday crying because I couldn't eat any cake. I am dreading Christmas because I want to eat all the food but I know I cant because it will make me sick. I get so frustrated I spend most of my days in tears just because I want to eat but am afraid to.

I'm sorry I don't really have any advice but I just wanted to let you know you are not alone. Maybe try yoga (no crazy stuff, just breathing and stretching). It gives me much needed piece of mind and seems to help with digestion if only for a few hours a day.


----------

